# Does God Beg?



## Repre5entYHWH (May 10, 2009)

> "Paul says, "We beseech you as ambassadors of Christ, that you would be reconciled unto God;" this is to be the grand topic of our preaching; we are to beseech them, and God himself turns beggar to his own creatures to be reconciled to him: now this reconciliation is brought about by a poor sinner's being brought to Jesus Christ; and when once he sees his enmity and hatred to God, feeling the misery of departing from him, and being conscious that he is obnoxious to eternal wrath, flies to Jesus as to a place of refuge, and expects only a reconciliation through the blood of the Lamb; without this, neither you nor I can say, God is my God: "there is no peace saith my God, to the wicked."George Whitefield



the idea of God begging doesn't seem right to me like in that lifehouse play that annoys me. 

in the idea that God wants every single person to be saved is a new concept to me and my position could very well have been a result of the pendulum swing from arminianism. but i find this language of God begging in Spurgeon, Thomas Manton, Charnock, Samuel Rutherford, Richard Sibbes. 

so i guess this is a two fold question .... lets make it three... 

1. Does God Beg sinners to repent 
2. Does God desire everyone to be saved. 
3. does it make you a hyper-Calvinist if you think God only desires the Elect to be saved. 

http://unchainedradio.com/freedownload/Conference-Chart.pdf

Gene Cook says he desires all men to be saved like he commands people not to commit adultery yet ordains it be so.


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> 3. does it make you a hyper-Calvinist if you think God only desires the Elect to be saved.



We should align our theology to the revelation that God has revealed to man and not worry about such terms, "hyper-Calvinist" is not a biblical term, it is a perjorative term that applies to almost any Calvinist who disagrees with attempts to artificially find an accomodation with man centered theology. 

We should always seek to avoid unwarranted extremes and guard against fatalism and a lack of theological balance, but we should not feel bound by man made limits of thought.


----------



## Whitefield (May 10, 2009)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> > "Paul says, "We beseech you as ambassadors of Christ, that you would be reconciled unto God;" this is to be the grand topic of our preaching; we are to beseech them, and God himself turns beggar to his own creatures to be reconciled to him: now this reconciliation is brought about by a poor sinner's being brought to Jesus Christ; and when once he sees his enmity and hatred to God, feeling the misery of departing from him, and being conscious that he is obnoxious to eternal wrath, flies to Jesus as to a place of refuge, and expects only a reconciliation through the blood of the Lamb; without this, neither you nor I can say, God is my God: "there is no peace saith my God, to the wicked."George Whitefield
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"To ask in need" is only one of several meanings to the word "beg" in the English language. In the older Webster dictionaries it lists as the primary meaning for "beg": "To ask earnestly; to beseech; to entreat or supplicate with humility. It implies more urgency than ask or petition." The newer Webster dictionaries list "To ask or supplicate in charity; as, we may yet be reduced to beg our bread" as the primary meaning. It seems as the English language has evolved over the past two centuries that the primary and secondary meanings switched places. To the modern ear "beg" means to ask out of lack, to the earlier ear it seems "beg" meant "beseech, ask earnestly." I would presume Whitefield, Spurgeon, Thomas Manton, Charnock, Samuel Rutherford, and Richard Sibbes were not using it to mean "asking out of lack."


----------



## OPC'n (May 10, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 10, 2009)

I think the term boils down to " LET US REASON". To further clarify, we are insane (in sin) and God is right minded.


----------



## MW (May 10, 2009)

Does God beg sinners to repent? The text specifically states that the ambassadors do the beseeching on behalf of God. The purpose for sending out human envoys is to stir up appropriate human response.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 13, 2009)

"1. Does God Beg sinners to repent 
2. Does God desire everyone to be saved. 
3. does it make you a hyper-Calvinist if you think God only desires the Elect to be saved. "

1.No. Men do. 
2. If He did, they would be saved. And If He does desire their salvation and they are not saved..not really much of a "God". 
3. No sir. It Makes you a Calvinist


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 14, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> 2. Does God desire everyone to be saved.
> .
> 2. If He did, they would be saved. And If He does desire their salvation and they are not saved..not really much of a "God".


he desires us to be perfect and we are not perfect... he desires his commandments not to be broken yet they are broken... yet he ordained that we not be perfect and to break his commandments


----------

